# Since we're on a CL kick....



## glenolam (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd be rich if I were this person!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 27, 2010)

If you are going to charge that much for a chicken, at least use proper English!


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe they lay the proverbial golden egg...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know where ya'll are, but I live 80 miles north of Houston, Tx and laying hens do sell for $10-$25 here and in Houston. Sooooo... maybe I should quit my job and sell chickens?


----------



## glenolam (Oct 27, 2010)

Baymule said:
			
		

> ...I live 80 miles north of Houston, Tx and laying hens do sell for $10-$25 here and in Houston...




Geezzz...how much does a dozen store bought eggs cost!?!  I'm afraid to also ask how much a dozed eggs from _those_ chickens cost too!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw that and wished I'd ordered more laying pullets....I'd be rich!  They are usually $15 here, but that is often for 1.5 year old hens in their first molt in August.


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2010)

Shoot! I can get pullets or laying hens just about anytime for $6-8 each!


----------



## tiffanyh (Oct 27, 2010)

Im not far from the area this poster is posting from in CT--sadly, it is not that far off from the norm in this area.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 28, 2010)

Neither am I, tiffanyh, but there's no way I'd pay $20-$25 for 1 hen.  Maybe for 5....


----------



## glenolam (Oct 28, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I saw that and wished I'd ordered more laying pullets....


I usually have a bunch of chicks in the spring - I like to incubate since my hens like to play musical nesting boxes. Last year I hatched out over 30 chicks and found homes for all but 3 (they were just too cool of crosses to give up).  Let me know if you'd be interested and I'll PM you when I have more next year!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm working on some broodies here, I had one raise nine chicks this spring, and another raised six the year before.  I've been thinking of getting an incubator, but reallyreallyreally want to have broody hens.  The babies are completely different from human raised chicks.  This spring's nine are the best free-rangers I've ever had.  They show only passing interest in the grain I offer.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree 100% - I try to let my hens raise the chicks (actually have 1 who refuses to get off the eggs now) but we had a rat problem in the late summer/early fall so I lost a lot of chicks just after hatching and, as I mentioned, my hens seem to get off the nest to eat then return to the wrong one, which is usually empty! 

I must say, though, I do enjoy coming home from work, letting everyone out to free range and they follow me around the yard like I'm their saviour....I walk around, arms outstretched saying "Follow me, my pretties!"


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 2, 2011)

The ad isnt there anymore . Hey how do you put a web address but make it come out as something totally different to click on like you did?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

My mind will never again see CL and think craigslist... 

Save the Mustangs, your avatar is stunning!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the word-link button at the top of the reply-ing screen.  Basically, you click on it and "[ url=YourLinkGoesHere][/url ]" shows up.  Then you copy and paste the link of the website over where it says "YourLinkGoesHere" and write what ever you want to write in between the YourLinkGoesHere] and [/url.

So - for my first post I wrote "[ url=COPIED AND PASTED LINK FROM CRAIGSLIST]I'd be rich if I were this person[/url].


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 2, 2011)

n.smithurmond Thanks its my fave mustang pic & im partial to roan mustangs. I just wish the original pic was larger than it is lol. Eh maybe ill change it to one of the pics I took of the Placitas Wild Horses recently...if I get around to it xD

glenolam TY I gotta remember that code lol words go here Got it! lol What did the ad say though? Its still not there


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

The person must have deleted it or it expired since it was originally posted a few months ago.  I think it said something like their hens were on sale for $40 a hen or some rediculous price....  The ad was pretty bad looking and the spelling was horrible.  For the price the person was asking per chicken you would have expected them to be show birds or exotic - they weren't either, just normal backyard hens.


----------

